# New Car and light painting



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

So been playing with light painting and think i have finally got the hang of it still soem improvements to be made but this is the best one i have done so far, made up of about 7 photos using my 430EXii speedlight


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks lovely. Really dream-like :thumb:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers, yeah still practising goign to try some during the day so shoudl make for an interesting photo


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

im glad you posted this up, a few questions if i may;

i assume you have used the flash off camera, did you use it on a stand or tripod or did you set the camera on timer and hold the flash yourself?

did you use triggers or use the pop up flash as a trigger?

did you use the 'merge hdr' function in photoshop to collate all the images together?

finally, that shot is awesome! what body and lens did you use?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

sort the whitebalance out, though! Either use a gel on the flash or kill the halogen lights on the front of the house....

Bret


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

this was just using the 18-55mm,

basically my trigger died so i had to use a non conventional way, set the timer and had a 2" exposure and fired the flash, moved around and so on and so on, 

with regards to the white balance the BG is on a seperate layer and was just playing around with what would look good as the lights were very orange, but all trail and error at this stage as i said still playing with this technique far from perfect 

and i used layers in photoshop


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

looks great :wave: do you use golfgti.co.uk ? :wave:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

kevgolfgti said:


> looks great :wave: do you use golfgti.co.uk ? :wave:


But it's an R32...


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

byngmeister said:


> But it's an R32...


Yeah i do, i still go on there nice bunch of guys and I had my Turbo before the R32 plus they love the R on Golfgti.co.uk


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

car looks amazing.

are you on ukmkivs.net as well by any chance?


Josh.


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

joshm said:


> car looks amazing.
> 
> are you on ukmkivs.net as well by any chance?
> 
> Josh.


i go on ukmkivs from time to time, pretty much live on golfgti.co.uk and go on r32oc a fair bit along wth ed38, vagowners, modified bristol,


----------

